# Can I convert a Cherry Wood to a Gray Stain?



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got a bunch of Cherry Finished desks and shelves in my house that I'd like to turn into some variant of a gray.

I made one ill-fated attempt at sanding down and applying a stain to my cherry kitchen table and it didn't go well. It could have been a bunch of factors.

Question - What's the best method of trying to get a cherry wood to be some version of gray that isn't paint? I'd like the character of the wood to still be visible. I've attached exactly what tone the current wood is (there's a light poly coat that I'd have to sand) as well as my best case target for the final tone in gray. I can go a darker gray if needed.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

You can try a 2 part wood bleach, but I'm not sure if it will work or, if it does, whether it will stay gray. Cherry naturally darkens with age and exposure to light.


----------



## JeffVic (Jan 27, 2020)

I would think that an exterior semi-transparent stain, which is readily available in various shades of gray, would achieve this look. You would of course have to remove the existing finish first.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

@jeff when I sanded my kitchen table down (same wood, stain, poly) the natural cherry was much, much whiter. That's the only reason I had hopes for the stain. But whatever stain I used, or my lack of preparation of the wood, turned into some sort of weird greenish-gray color.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I've used various Sunbleached and grey gel stains on pine with good results. But I think with cherry you will get weird pink undertones. Maybe best to do more of a whitewash. Like General Finishes white oil gel stain.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> @jeff when I sanded my kitchen table down (same wood, stain, poly) the natural cherry was much, much whiter. That s the only reason I had hopes for the stain. But whatever stain I used, or my lack of preparation of the wood, turned into some sort of weird greenish-gray color.
> - wilschroter


The color of freshly cut or sanded cherry can be quite variable from a light pinkish brown to a darker reddish brown. It naturally gets darker as it ages and is exposed to light. I'm not sure what caused the "greenish-gray" you mention.


----------

